# I'm Back



## Bishop (Jul 20, 2015)

So. Where have I been? Well, as evidenced by my rapid exit, my new job took over my life for a short while. I was in much more professional waters than I had been before, and was working on a much more technically advanced level. I loved it, every minute of it was a greater challenge than my last job, and afforded me greater learning opprotunities. And learn I did, and quickly.


A few weeks in, my boss realized I had a knack and a love for the work, so he offered me a task: encryption systems for laptops. I was to audit the entire firm (some 10,000 computers) and remediate unencrypted systems in time for a federal audit. He said, "This is a big deal, we'll have a lot to answer for if we're short," and I responded in my way, "Good thing we gave the assignment to the newest guy here!"


Well, it worked out, we passed the audit with flying colors, and I began working with a security team member to implement new encryption procedures. I was given a LOT more gear to work with and my boss has me now working on advanced issues rather than simple ones, and I was put in charge of hardware selection for the firm... it grew into more and more responsibility and a new title, more money, etc. But it took a lot of effort and time to get there and my writing fell by the wayside.


BUT... I'm caught up on things, fit in my new new position, and am BACK on my old 2k-a-day writing schedule... which means I'm back HERE as well. 


Wanted to apologize again for the hasty departure from the staff and the forum and all the waves that caused... I apologize, but at the same time it was fantastic for my professional life--so all I can do is thank those who dealt with the fallout. Thanks all!


And now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to spread Bishopness around this forum once again.


PS: To any new members who don't know me... you've been warned.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice to see you, Bishop.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Bish! I'm still waiting for your scores for March. Where are they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good to see you back. Hope I didn't mess up the CoF too much :lol:


----------



## PiP (Jul 20, 2015)

Great to see you back, Bish *Pip does HAPPY dance* You've been missed!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 20, 2015)

I had just got here when you disappeared as a wisp of smoke.
Maybe I should take it personally.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 20, 2015)

He's back!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome home, you! ♡♥♡


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Bishop.




			
				Bishop said:
			
		

> Wanted to apologize again for the hasty departure from the staff and the forum and all the waves that caused... I apologize, but at the same time it was fantastic for my professional life--so all I can do is thank those who dealt with the fallout. Thanks all!




Alls well that ends well. Sometimes you just have to drop discretionary activities for awhile in order to lock in a big opportunity.:encouragement: 

Glad to hear all has gone well and it is good to see you back.:sunny:

To the surprise of some we seem to be able to manage temporary absences rather well overall.:coffeescreen:


----------



## TKent (Jul 20, 2015)

Yay dude!! We have missed the heck out of you!!!!  And ignore my PM. I asked you stuff you already answered. I just hadn't seen this post yet. LOL!!!


----------



## Bishop (Jul 20, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Nice to see you, Bishop.



Nice to see you too, Plu! Nice to see most of the familiar names and faces, kinda like coming home on the internet!


mrmustard615 said:


> Hey Bish! I'm still waiting for your scores for March. Where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>.> Uhm. Those scores are coming. Really, they are.

And no, you didn't mess a thing up! Doing better than I ever did, Mustardo!



PiP said:


> Great to see you back, Bish *Pip does HAPPY dance* You've been missed!



Knew you'd make me feel welcome again, PiP 



Phil Istine said:


> I had just got here when you disappeared as a wisp of smoke.
> Maybe I should take it personally.



That's just my ninja personality. I sniffed danger and vanished. LIKE THE WIND.



Pidgeon84 said:


> He's back!



From here on out, this is how I see you Pidge. 



Gumby said:


> Welcome home, you! ♡♥♡



Wouldn't be home without the staff mum! 



Blade said:


> :welcome:Welcome to the forums Bishop.
> 
> Alls well that ends well. Sometimes you just have to drop discretionary activities for awhile in order to lock in a big opportunity.:encouragement:
> Glad to hear all has gone well and it is good to see you back.:sunny:
> To the surprise of some we seem to be able to manage temporary absences rather well overall.:coffeescreen:



Indeed, Blade! And it's worked out well so far  Here's hoping I can live up to it all the while and keep on writing. So far, looks good!



TKent said:


> Yay dude!! We have missed the heck out of you!!!!  And ignore my PM. I asked you stuff you already answered. I just hadn't seen this post yet. LOL!!!



Hah! Well, you're getting a PM, so be ready


----------



## joshybo (Jul 20, 2015)

I just said it elsewhere, but welcome back, Bish!  Congrats on all of your success and achievement and what not.  Being a true grown up must be fun and fulfilling.  Sadly, I'll never know.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome back. Maybe you can help these poor souls by giving them a dose of real humor. They've had to put up with me for months.


----------



## am_hammy (Jul 20, 2015)

I was just starting out when you left :glee:. Nice to have ya back and great news about the job. I'm glad it worked out well for you ^_^


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome back, Bish! I'm glad things have gone well for ya.


----------



## Cran (Jul 20, 2015)

So ... you're back. After gallivanting off in the real world, making your mark and earning real money. Good. But that's the last time I let you borrow the car. Not cleaned and a near empty fuel tank I can live with, but really! Bullet holes? iron plate grilles where the windows should be? Nox tank? And who is that almost dressed person asleep in the back seat?


----------



## joshybo (Jul 20, 2015)

Cran said:


> So ... you're back. After gallivanting off in the real world, making your mark and earning real money. Good. But that's the last time I let you borrow the car. Not cleaned and a near empty fuel tank I can live with, but really! Bullet holes? iron plate grilles where the windows should be? Nox tank? And who is that almost dressed person asleep in the back seat?


Sorry.  I must have nodded off.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey, Bish,  you missed some cool stuff.  And some uncool stuff.  Heck, just stuff.


​and we missed you


----------



## Bishop (Jul 21, 2015)

joshybo said:


> I just said it elsewhere, but welcome back, Bish!  Congrats on all of your success and achievement and what not.  Being a true grown up must be fun and fulfilling.  Sadly, I'll never know.



Beware: Grown up-ness sneaks up on you. When you least expect it... BAM. You're doing taxes.



J Anfinson said:


> Welcome back. Maybe you can help these poor souls by giving them a dose of real humor. They've had to put up with me for months.



WE NEED HUMOR, STAT!

But, nurse! They've had Anfinson! It's 50mg humor per post!

YOU NIMBOZIO OF A DOCTOR! We all know BISHOP[SUP]TM[/SUP] is the only TRUE HUMOR CURE! Not recommended for women who are pregnant or may become pregnant. 



am_hammy said:


> I was just starting out when you left :glee:. Nice to have ya back and great news about the job. I'm glad it worked out well for you ^_^



Prepare yourself. It only gets worse.



InstituteMan said:


> Welcome back, Bish! I'm glad things have gone well for ya.



Thanks, IM! Glad to see you're still manning the institute.

Okay, that was the worst joke I've had in years. I'll do better. I promise.



Cran said:


> So ... you're back. After gallivanting off in the real world, making your mark and earning real money. Good. But that's the last time I let you borrow the car. Not cleaned and a near empty fuel tank I can live with, but really! Bullet holes? iron plate grilles where the windows should be? Nox tank? And who is that almost dressed person asleep in the back seat?








You know, Cran. I worked HARD to make your car BEAUTIFUL. Just because there's a slightly deceased, scantily clad woman of the night, a few SAFETY bars on the windows, and I MAY have been involved in a MINOR shootout... I topped off your wiper fluid, I'll have you know!



astroannie said:


> Hey, Bish,  you missed some cool stuff.  And some uncool stuff.  Heck, just stuff.
> 
> 
> ​and we missed you



Fear not. More stuff to come. With 100% more Bishop.


----------



## escorial (Jul 21, 2015)

WF member is like being a boomerang....


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 21, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Welcome back. Maybe you can help these poor souls by giving them a dose of real humor. They've had to put up with me for months.




Hey! What about me? :clown:


----------



## Cran (Jul 21, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Welcome back. Maybe you can help these poor souls by giving them a dose of real humor. They've had to put up with me for months.





mrmustard615 said:


> Hey! What about me? :clown:


You had to put up with him just like the rest of us.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 21, 2015)

Ah, this isn't my scene, but they also observe who only withstand and wait. (Exits.)


----------



## Ariel (Jul 21, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 21, 2015)

Anybody who returns with Arnold has style! Wb.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 21, 2015)

PiP said:


> Great to see you back, Bish *Pip does HAPPY dance* You've been missed!



Don't lie to poor guy, he just came back! :mrgreen:



Pidgeon84 said:


> He's back!



Pidge, love your a-va-tar.



J Anfinson said:


> Welcome back. Maybe you can help these poor souls by giving them a dose of real humor. They've had to put up with me for months.



Hey!!! 

I thought I was the one causing mischief and making you laugh. :seeking attention:

Welcome back Bish, and for God sake, wash that eye patch once in a while.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 21, 2015)

welcome back, Bishop, so you weren't kidnapped by aliens afterall?


----------



## JessC (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi! Welcome back to the forum. I'm just new here and hope to have more friends here. I want learn new things from all of you guys.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome back, I came back just because I heard you were here.  :barbershop_quartet_


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome back Bishop, good to see you're posting again.


----------

